#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: حذف پسورد وسترن پاسپورتی

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما همکاران محترم و گرامی
مشاهد شده بعضی از هارد های اکسترنال وسترن پاسپورتی با وارد کردن صحیح رمز باز هم قفل باز نمیشه آیا راهی برای حذف پسورد بدون حذف اطلاعات وجود دارد یا نه؟*حذف پسورد بدون پاک شدن اطلاعات هارد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

درود

اگر پسورد رو دارید ، گاهی اوقات با آپدیت مشکل حل میشه :



```
http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/updates/?family=wdsmartware

```

البته دسترسی کاربران ایرانی مسدود هست  :حذف پسورد وسترن پاسپورتی:  که باید از قند شکن برای ورود به سایت استفاده کنید / یا حق

----------

*amen*,*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

این هم نرم افزار WD Security که این فعلا آخرین نسخه هست ، چون سایت برای کاربران ایرانی مسدود هست براتون اینجا آپلود کردم .

----------

*AMD*,*amen*,*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*غفور*

----------


## maryam_sh

> درود
> 
> اگر پسورد رو دارید ، گاهی اوقات با آپدیت مشکل حل میشه :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/updates/?family=wdsmartware
> 
> ...


نه متاسفانه مشتری رمز فراموش کرده و نمی خواهد که اطلاعات داخل هارد پاک بشه

----------


## Service Manual

> نه متاسفانه مشتری رمز فراموش کرده و نمی خواهد که اطلاعات داخل هارد پاک بشه


درود

ببینید شما چی نوشتید :




> مشاهد شده بعضی از هارد های اکسترنال وسترن پاسپورتی با وارد کردن صحیح رمز  باز هم قفل باز نمیشه آیا راهی برای حذف پسورد بدون حذف اطلاعات وجود دارد


یعنی رمز رو دارید ولی موقع وارد کردن نمیتونید از اطلاعات استفاده کنید .

بدون داشتن رمز بعید میدونم بدون از دست دادن اطلاعات بشه کاری کرد ، شاید دوستان دیگه تجربه ای داشته باشند .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## maryam_sh

> درود
> 
> ببینید شما چی نوشتید :
> 
> 
> 
> یعنی رمز رو دارید ولی موقع وارد کردن نمیتونید از اطلاعات استفاده کنید .
> 
> بدون داشتن رمز بعید میدونم بدون از دست دادن اطلاعات بشه کاری کرد ، شاید دوستان دیگه تجربه ای داشته باشند .


درسته جناب مهندس بنده هم گفته خودمو تایید میکنم ولی بعضی از مشتری ها هستن که حتی اون رمز هم فراموش کردن.درکل هیچ راه حل نداره بدون حذف اطلاعات پسورد رو از بین برداشت؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Service Manual

> درسته جناب مهندس بنده هم گفته خودمو تایید میکنم ولی بعضی از مشتری ها هستن که حتی اون رمز هم فراموش کردن.درکل هیچ راه حل نداره بدون حذف اطلاعات پسورد رو از بین برداشت؟


درود

 اگر رمز رو داشته باشید اما بعد از وارد کردنش اطلاعات نمایش داده نمیشه یا اطلاعات نمایش داده میشه اما رمز حذف نمیشه ، معمولا با آپدیت Firmware مشکل حل میشه ، اما اگر رمز رو ندارید بعید میدونم ، باز هم منتظر نظر دیگر دوستان باشید .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

اگر هارد ویروس اتوران داشته باشه . عملیات این نرم افزار دچار مشکل میشه . این رو حتما در نظر داشته باشید

----------

*maryam_sh*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## reza_rojin

اکثر آنتی ویروس ها فایل نصبی وسترن دیجیتال رو ویروس تشخیص میدن دقت کنید که این مورد باعث هنگ کردن هاردتون میشه پس فایل نصب شده هارد ررو در لیست سفید آنتی ویروس قرار بدید

----------


## houman_2h

ریکاوری هارد وسترن دیجیتال رمز دار حتی بعد از فرمت بعلت نداشتن پسورد  ریکاوری WD

----------


## reza_rojin

شما باید پارتیشن بک آپ هارد رو که توی بوت آپش قرار داره پاک کنید چون رمزش توی سکتور اول نوشته شده
با برنامه پاراگون پارتیشن منیجر

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mosaffa

> شما باید پارتیشن بک آپ هارد رو که توی بوت آپش قرار داره پاک کنید چون رمزش توی سکتور اول نوشته شده
> با برنامه پاراگون پارتیشن منیجر


فکر نمکینین اگه قرار بود پسورد به همین کشکی حذف بشه دیگه چه کاری بود پسورد بذارن؟
دوست عزیز اگر اطلاعات کافی ندارید هارد رو در اختیار افرادی که تجهیزات و تجربه کافی دارن قرار بدید و برای خودتون دردسر ایجاد نکنید.

----------

*uranuse2*

----------

